# Henny's Poodles Information



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a miniature poodle as a friend to my Ponkies. I want to get into showing and agility, so I'm looking for a show quality dog.

I found this website online while searching: http://www.hennyspoodles.com/

Since I'm a newbie at showing and still has a lot to learn about poodles... please look at the site and give me your honest opion about this breeder and her site.

If you can recommend a great miniature poodle breeder - PLEASE do so!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I'm looking at getting a miniature poodle as a friend to my Ponkies. I want to get into showing and agility, so I'm looking for a show quality dog.
> 
> I found this website online while searching: http://www.hennyspoodles.com/
> 
> ...


Honestly if you want one for show this would not be the place. I don't see her listing CH. or any thing. I also do not know see health test listed. 

'We breed red, black, apricot toy and miniature poodles therefore, prices vary according to color, size, and confirmation."

Well IMO if you are going to price dogs based off color then , you are just breeding for money. Reds are hard to show and IMO it does not look like she shows. If you where to buy a puppy I bet she will charge more for the reds and it will not be showable. 

These breeders here are listed on the red and apricot poodle breeders website

http://www.bonheurpoodles.com/ ( her dogs are BEAUTIFUL)
http://www.aurlavipoodles.com/index.html

there are more but the two above have deep red dogs


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some more breeders 
http://karbitpoodles.com/home.html 

Above breeder bred this dog trotting at the top 
http://www.kayekids.net/KAYEKIDS/

http://www.sharwoodpoodles.com/


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

See there's that "Conf*i*rmation" thing again plus she has 4 litters due in the next two moths  So I agree with Rox but not with some of links she posted.

Are you dead set on a red?

http://www.showpoodles.com/miniature.html


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

No, I'm not dead set on getting a red... I would definitely consider getting a white, brown or silver - I've never really been much into black poodles.

Color is not my main focus - and I guess it makes sense to get a dog from someone who is already showing their dogs and/or has champion dogs!?

Thanks for all the suggestions - It helps A LOT!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> No, I'm not dead set on getting a red... I would definitely consider getting a white, brown or silver - I've never really been much into black poodles.
> 
> Color is not my main focus - and I guess it makes sense to get a dog from someone who is already showing their dogs and/or has champion dogs!?
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions - It helps A LOT!!!



Ok If your not set on a red there a a lot of good breeders lol if you are going for a red got to bonheur hands down. 

Alegria poodles is local to me these two ladies are VERY nice. Its a mother daughter operation. The daughter does minis and the mom standards.

http://www.alegriapoodles.com/ the daughters silver bitch red neck woman is a fantastic dog we got to see her live at the long beach show.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the sites you guys... after looking at them I’m leaning more towards a chocolate color than any other. Especially after looking at Ash’s Mystical’s Dogs.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Also take a look at piperspoodles.com in MI. That's where I bought my blue mini a few months ago and am pleased with the dog and breeder's service.


----------



## PoodleHouse (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought my red from Audrey, in McHenry, IL (Bonheurpoodles.com). My boy has CH all over the pedigree. If you are considering her, I would be glad to be your extended arm over here as she is only about 25 minutes from me should you need it. Good luck!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PoodleHouse said:


> I bought my red from Audrey, in McHenry, IL (Bonheurpoodles.com). My boy has CH all over the pedigree. If you are considering her, I would be glad to be your extended arm over here as she is only about 25 minutes from me should you need it. Good luck!!


Her dogs are so lovely ! I know where to dog if I wanted to breed up from a red miniature


----------



## Shelia Sellers (Aug 5, 2020)

I have bought 2 poodles from Henny and they both have had excellent health according to my Vet. They both were fast learners. They both have given us so much love. I bought my first poodle after losing my son in 1991. That dog lived to be 15 and my second poodle is currently 4 years old and we have loved them both so much and would not hesitate to buy another poodle from Henny. She was a 20+ year surgical nurse at a Vet here in Tulsa. She knows what she is doing! Hope you find the love of your life like we have - Good Luck. 
Antoine Bogie


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This post is 11 years old. She must have found her dog a long, long time ago.


----------

